# Best Dior Fragrance?



## sammi00 (Feb 17, 2008)

Which one???


----------



## Aprill (Feb 17, 2008)

Jadore


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 17, 2008)

For me it's tough. I'm a dior perfume freak... love them all. I'd say pure poison first. then j'adore, and then addict.


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 17, 2008)

I am mostly in love with their LE's but I have many

In order:

J'adore (will always be my fave)

Chris 1947- le

Dior Me Dior Me Not- le

Dior Star- le

Forever and Ever- le

Addict 2

Miss Dior Cherie

Midnight Poison


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am mostly in love with their LE's but I have manyIn order:

J'adore (will always be my fave)

Chris 1947- le

Dior Me Dior Me Not- le

Dior Star- le

Forever and Ever- le

Addict 2

Miss Dior Cherie

Midnight Poison

I'm jealous! I never even heard of the le ones. Is the newest one a LE?


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 17, 2008)

the Addict High Shine? _hopefully not_. well, before I say that- i better try it, hahaha!!!

I hate that they were LE's too. My first one ran out- it was I




Dior. went back to get it and it was gone. completely devasted. so i only use the others sparingly. Recently Chris 1947 ran out, and that just made me upset too.


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 17, 2008)

If you try the new dior please post a review.


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 17, 2008)

also- i should note that the LE's all come in the exact same shaped jar, wit a different graphic. so i doubt that High Shine is an LE.

and I will let you know how it is! think of stopping by tomorrow to test it out.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 17, 2008)

I looove J'adore. It's a very strong - so one or 2 sprays will do ya, but it's a beautiful fragrance.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 17, 2008)

miss dior cherie!


----------



## benvenuta (Feb 17, 2008)

Dioressence, Diorella and Miss Dior.


----------



## Getumgurl007 (Feb 26, 2008)

Midnight poison &lt;3


----------



## love2482 (Feb 26, 2008)

I love addict!


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 27, 2008)

What kind of scents do you usually like? Diorissiomo is supposed to be fabulous, but perhaps more suitable for a mature customer.


----------



## Haha!! (Mar 2, 2008)

I always like Dune.


----------



## Rebbierae (Aug 23, 2008)

Addict Shine is one of my favorites...


----------



## fawp (Aug 23, 2008)

For me it's :

Jadore (!)

Addict High Shine 2

Miss Cherie


----------



## Lucy (Aug 30, 2008)

j'adore!! its the best ever.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 31, 2008)

lol, another j'adore here


----------



## Mimi84 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of Hypotic Poison, it's my winter scent. I also love Dior Addict Shine


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh wow....Miss Dior Cherie is my fave! I always have this on standby and my bf LOVES it! #2 would have to be Dior Addict 2. I like the fruity sweet scents and J'adore is a little too floral for me.


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 9, 2008)

I am now totally a Shine girl... J'adore will always have my heart, but Shine has been my summer fling.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 9, 2008)

another vote for miss cherie


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am now totally a Shine girl... J'adore will always have my heart, but Shine has been my summer fling. I'm loving Shine too!!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 9, 2008)

I love Dior Addict and Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 26, 2008)

I absolutely love Midnight Poison...it's not the kind of scent I'd usually go for, but there's just something about it



.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I absolutely love Midnight Poison...it's not the kind of scent I'd usually go for, but there's just something about it



. I always wanted to try this but never got around to getting it.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Oct 1, 2008)

*for daywear Dolce Vita*

*for evening Addict*

*just my personal choice*


----------



## jmaui02 (Oct 1, 2008)

I like J'adore.


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 1, 2008)

J'adore for me, I love love love that fragrance!


----------



## fragranza (Mar 29, 2009)

im not a big fan of J'adore like many of You



It's nice ,delicate, floral fagrance but without big WOOOW

I like Addict, Miss dior Cherie, Midnight Poison, Hypnotis Poison the most


----------



## ccguidry (Mar 30, 2009)

J'adore and Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## ilovedior (Aug 4, 2011)

J'adore.... probably the best perfume for me...

2.Miss Dior Cherie

3.Midnight Poison

4.Hypnotic Poison

5.Dior Star

I simply love Dior!


----------



## CoverGirl (Aug 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> miss dior cherie!


Me too! That's my favorite of the Dior perfumes I own, but I think I love every Dior perfume I've tried.


----------



## DonnaJ (Aug 6, 2011)

Poison, the original one. I love that one but can't afford it, hell, I can't afford any Dior! *sad sad face*


----------



## KeLLsTar (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, the "best" Dior depends on each individual person of course. It's down to taste.

These are the Diors I own in the order I (currently) like them: Just because Midnight Poison is at the end, doesn't mean I don't like it, I just like the others more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dior Addict

Dior Addict Eau Fraiche

Hypnotic Poison

Dior Addict 2

Pure Poison

Dior Star

Midnight Poison


----------

